# Wisconsin



## DUMZ

Just thought I'd start a Wisconsin networking thread. A place where us Wisconsin Snow Removers can go for questions or help. So lets see how many of you are out there.


----------



## Donny O.

I'm in Edgerton(just north of janesville). can help anyone out if needed just give me a jingle. if I cant help I know a few others in the area that might, but aren't on here.

608-290-2214


----------



## jkopp

Milwaukee/Waukesha County here


----------



## tsmith

I'm up in Dunbar, it's about 1/2 hour south of Iron Mountain, Michigan. I am in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## WisEd

I'm in NorthWest Wisconsin near Spooner- Hayward-Minong


----------



## blowerman

Waukesha county area. 
If you are in the area and need help, let me know.
Always willing to go for a beer and chat snow removal if someone is passing by.


----------



## toby4492

Not plowing any more.

Hartford area here :waving:


----------



## Camden

toby4492;480332 said:


> Not plowing any more.
> 
> Hartford area here :waving:


2 of my college roommates were from Hartford...last names Spurgeon and Dunn. Their gf's were gorgeous and they said they're all like that around there. You're one lucky man, toby!


----------



## toby4492

Camden;480340 said:


> 2 of my college roommates were from Hartford...last names Spurgeon and Dunn. Their gf's were gorgeous and they said they're all like that around there. You're one lucky man, toby!


I know what you mean, I married one too.


----------



## Mark13

toby4492;480332 said:


> Not plowing any more.
> 
> Hartford area here :waving:





Camden;480340 said:


> 2 of my college roommates were from Hartford...last names Spurgeon and Dunn. Their gf's were gorgeous and they said they're all like that around there. You're one lucky man, toby!





toby4492;480343 said:


> I know what you mean, I married one too.


My cousin lives in Hartford and I think the same goes for him with his wife and the other girls I have seen up there.


----------



## PGLC

DUMZ;444737 said:


> Just thought I'd start a Wisconsin networking thread. A place where us Wisconsin Snow Removers can go for questions or help. So lets see how many of you are out there.


COunt us in. We are in Milwaukee area.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Waupaca here, just east of Stevens Point by a 20 minute drive


----------



## Humvee27

Donny O.;446980 said:


> I'm in Edgerton(just north of janesville). can help anyone out if needed just give me a jingle. if I cant help I know a few others in the area that might, but aren't on here.
> 
> 608-290-2214


Count me in too.....Evansville to Madison area....thats where I'm plowing right now...just a little north or west or even south of you Donny..........busy year so far...


----------



## gkp

Madison wi here.......... count us in (3 trucks 2 skid steers)..............


----------



## zuess253

janesville WI don't forget about us. i wanna see some pics of these girls you guys are talking about


----------



## grasschopper

washington and dodge county area here


----------



## RichG53

N E Waukesha Brkfld hear !!!


----------



## MattR

Shawano County here. Although I spent most of my life in Hartford. My father worked at Dave's Job Shop right up the road from SnoWay. Previously he worked at Steel Craft before they moved to the old Kissel Car plant, which was owned (probably still is) by the same guy as the owner of SnoWay. When SnoWay first started up, they had Steel Craft do all the metal work for the plows. I worked at Hartford Finishing for a bit, which is very close to SnoWay, and did the powder coating for SnoWay, BTW same owner once again..lol. 

Who knows, probably met some of you before and don't realize it. I gotta say that Hartford sure did grow a bit. Slinger and Hartford are basically connected already, not too much longer and it will be a Milwaukee suburb..lol. 

BTW, the ladies were not all like some mentioned. Just like any other city, got your good ones and then you got the fugly ones. Unless you guys imported some in since I moved..lmao


Matt


----------



## MBB

Located NW Milw. County. Right in the corner between Wauk, Oz, Wash. Counties Couple trucks. 810 on one snowway on other ,snow blowers and a small machine shop. Run a small commercial route. I can fix what I break ( most of the time ) Welding available if you do some real nasties


----------



## smokin2997

Madison here - we are always looking for some sub work as well as parking lot clean up using snow blower for moving piles back.
Mike


----------



## siewertenterpri

Marathon County- Wausau area


----------



## Snowman7

Waukesha county here....


----------



## yard5864

Waukesha Co.


----------



## WilliamOak

I'm form IL but I'm goin to school in platteville.


----------



## Advantage

Douglas Co.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Kenosha County and willing to help if needed


----------



## wisupra

Madsion/middleton area Always looking for sub work.


----------



## JUSTBE

Fox Valley Speaking up. Interested in finding one or two subs in this area yet.


----------



## nrplowguy

Polk And St. Croix county boarder


----------



## LawnTools

Green Bay WI is here, do what I can to help.


----------



## wewille

dane, green county area!


----------



## Turkey

Southern end of the Fox Valley here, based out of FDL county. Justbe, PM sent.


----------



## Premier

Dane co. area here, always looking for a few more jobs payup


----------



## azandy

Green Bay area. No I don't plow at Lambeau Field


----------



## adrebs57

Kaukauna/Appleton area


----------



## Premier

azandy;821282 said:


> Green Bay area. No I don't plow at Lambeau Field


Why not? you can help clear the stands for min. wage i hear... lol :laughing:


----------



## jimspro

Oconomowoc here, have 6 trucks, and a skid steer with a snow bucket, also have a Towing biz, have 3 flatbeds and can tow trucks with plows on it, and are running durning the storms, need anything give us a call


----------



## bigdan

Cottage Grove here, just to the east of Madison.


----------



## dodge plow45

oconomowoc here.... just got my silver cummins thats gettin a 9.2 ft boss super v xt next week, also got a buddy with a ford bronco and an 8ft western... bring on the snow!


----------



## jimspro

see ya out there


----------



## dodge plow45

hey jimspro, your flatbeds dont happen to be yellow? and wuts your number? incase i get stuck r nything.. hahah


----------



## jimspro

i have 2 white and 1 black flatbeds, and the black one stays with my driver that lives in waukesha, he is my 24hr driver, our number is 262-569-1001, 24 hr cell is 414-333-4025, if you do need a tow, call and say you are on plow site and i will give you a break on the price, Jim


----------



## 50chevtrk

lake geneva here


----------



## Badgerland WI

Saukville here (30 miles north of Milwaukee).

Give us a hollar if you need anything for utility vehicle equipment!


----------



## MBB

Just added a NH lX485 skid steer to my equipment list, for the creeping snow piles. Got to get a trailer for it yet .


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I hope we see snow in the Central WI area in the next couple weeks. I'm sick of leaves!


----------



## Shop's Lawn

ST.Croix county in WI- Service St.Croix,polk counties in WI then Washington county and East metro of MN.


----------



## 50chevtrk

*anyone need help*

just thought i'd drop a line looking for work , if someone gets in a pinch and needs a hand 
s.e. wis. 06' chevy 7'6" blade { new } atv 4' 6" blade w/salter i'm in lake geneva


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Sounds like we are due for our first measurable event Monday for my area. Going out to go power broom some walks in a couple hours. I guess ole man winter is gonna move in slow this year. DarN!


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

Barron County area reporting for duty! Anyone needs help close by, give me a shout! Number is in the profile!


----------



## swisconsin

Beloit, Janesville Here


----------



## RichG53

Keep your Eyes and Ears open I heard this storm 8th-9th could be one to remember....
Still to early to tell for sure witch way it goes ...
But just a heads up ...


----------



## lawnproslawncar

RichG53;889795 said:


> Keep your Eyes and Ears open I heard this storm 8th-9th could be one to remember....
> Still to early to tell for sure witch way it goes ...
> But just a heads up ...


I think we're are all guilty of reading into these claims! lol

I hope you're right!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

*Here we go boys!!!!*

*Hazardous Weather Outlook​*
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GREEN BAY WI
306 PM CST SAT DEC 5 2009

WIZ005-010>013-018>022-030-031-035>040-045-048>050-073-074-061200-
VILAS-ONEIDA-FOREST-FLORENCE-NORTHERN MARINETTE-LINCOLN-LANGLADE-
MENOMINEE-NORTHERN OCONTO-DOOR-MARATHON-SHAWANO-WOOD-PORTAGE-
WAUPACA-OUTAGAMIE-BROWN-KEWAUNEE-WAUSHARA-WINNEBAGO-CALUMET-
MANITOWOC-SOUTHERN MARINETTE-SOUTHERN OCONTO-
306 PM CST SAT DEC 5 2009

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL
AND NORTHEAST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

LIGHT SNOW COULD PRODUCE SLIPPERY TRAVEL CONDITIONS TONIGHT...
MAINLY OVER THE NORTHEAST PART OF WISCONSIN.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED IN THE FOX VALLEY AND LAKE
MICHIGAN COUNTIES SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON. LOW
PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP OVER THE OKLAHOMA AND TEXAS
PANHANDLES TONIGHT...AND THEN MOVE NORTHEAST TO SOUTHERN LAKE
MICHIGAN BY MONDAY AFTERNOON. MOISTURE FROM LAKE MICHIGAN COULD
PRODUCE LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS TO SIX INCHES NEAR THE LAKE
MICHIGAN SHORELINE.

A STRONGER STORM THAT COULD AFFECT A LARGE PORTION OF THE MIDWEST
AND GREAT LAKES IS EXPECTED DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK...
BRINGING HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS. AT THE PRESENT TIME IT LOOKS
LIKE THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL FALL ALONG A LINE FROM AROUND DES
MOINES TO GREEN BAY...BUT THAT COULD CHANGE DEPENDING ON THE
ACTUAL TRACK OF THE STORM.

IF YOU HAVE TRAVEL PLANS NEXT WEEK...EXPECT SLOW TRAVEL IN THE FOX
VALLEY AND LAKESHORE COUNTIES SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY DUE TO THE
EXPECTED SNOWFALL. EVERYONE IN THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES SHOULD LISTEN
FOR LATER FORECASTS OF THE MIDWEEK STORM...AS IT HAS THE POTENTIAL
TO PRODUCE A HEAVY SNOWFALL WITH STRONG WINDS. MUCH OF
WISCONSIN...MICHIGAN...IOWA AND NORTHERN ILLINOIS COULD BE
AFFECTED.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTERS ARE REQUESTED TO FORWARD SNOWFALL MEASUREMENTS TO THE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GREEN BAY.


----------



## jimspro

hope this time it is correct, we busted ass last week, doing everything to have all plows mounted and ready to go for the 4 to 5 inches we were supposed to get, it all went south, we did do a little salting though, but everything is ready whenever it does come


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I think this will pan out....I HOPE!!!!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well storm system 1 for this week has not panned out so well. A dusting on the ground is all that exists so far. I guess we're all headed for breakfast to wait this out. I think we'll talk smart and play on plowsite from our blackberry's!!! ;-P


----------



## swisconsin

I wish I could be a weather man its the only job where you can be wrong and not get fired. Just a little dusting down here as well


----------



## lawnproslawncar

*I'm guessing this is gonna hit us.*

*This is the latest from NWS*










WE'RE READY!  ......As long as nothing breaks


----------



## swisconsin

its snowing


----------



## RichG53

One Local station in Milwaukee is down playing amounts in Milwaukee and (25-30mi.s from the city in out lying areas ...
I hope they are wrong and will change their forecasted amounts back to what was predicted...


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

RichG53;894973 said:


> One Local station in Milwaukee is down playing amounts in Milwaukee and (25-30mi.s from the city in out lying areas ...
> I hope they are wrong and will change their forecasted amounts back to what was predicted...


Honestly, I don't even care what they forecast based on their reliability record. As long as we get it I am happy...


----------



## FondySnowPlowin

Fond du Lac, WI here


----------



## lawnproslawncar

FondySnowPlowin;901237 said:


> Fond du Lac, WI here


Hi there, how did you guys favor the blizzard this week?


----------



## LNO-WI

Manitowoc/Two Rivers :waving:


----------



## VPRacing

Have 2 trucks in Winona, MN...

Willing to travel from La Crosse WI up to Nelson WI on the Wisconsin side and from Brownsville/Hokah MN to Wabasha MN if needed. As well as Rochester MN and Arcadia WI.


----------



## 450foreman04

Looking for pricing help in Northern WI. I bought a side by side duplex that I live in one side of and rent the other. The entire subdivision is side by side duplex houses. The owners of the buildings on both sides of mine have mentioned paying me to plow their duplexes as well. They dont live there and would like to stop having to drive over to take care of it. 

The duplexes have a shared driveway (each has only a single car garage) and is relatively short (3 car lengths from road to garage). Everything would be right in a row. I have a Honda Foreman 4 wheeler and a plow. I am in the Rice Lake area.

I was thinking $25 per time for 2"-6" and $50 for anything over 6". Does this seem reasonable?

What would you charge?


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

450foreman04;1109302 said:


> Looking for pricing help in Northern WI. I bought a side by side duplex that I live in one side of and rent the other. The entire subdivision is side by side duplex houses. The owners of the buildings on both sides of mine have mentioned paying me to plow their duplexes as well. They dont live there and would like to stop having to drive over to take care of it.
> 
> The duplexes have a shared driveway (each has only a single car garage) and is relatively short (3 car lengths from road to garage). Everything would be right in a row. I have a Honda Foreman 4 wheeler and a plow. I am in the Rice Lake area.
> 
> I was thinking $25 per time for 2"-6" and $50 for anything over 6". Does this seem reasonable?
> 
> What would you charge?


I am also in Rice Lake and think this is very reasonable. Have you seen the new laws that just came out on plowing with ATV's? I attached them in case you have not. If you ever need a hand, I run a truck with a v-plow.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

YAY :/

Everyone and there brother will be plowing snow this winter "for hire"


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

lawnproslawncar;1109794 said:


> YAY :/
> 
> Everyone and there brother will be plowing snow this winter "for hire"


Hate to break it to you there Hoss, but at least where I am, they are all over, and it will only get worse. ussmileyflag


----------



## 450foreman04

Thanks OMGWTFBBQ. If I ever need help I know the first person I am calling. 

Lawnpro... I called 4 different companies to setup plowing for my place. No one really wanted to do it. It is a small driveway and its out of their way. I found one company willing to do it. I was quoted $125 per snowfall and it would get done "when he had a chance to drive over that way." I got the impression he didnt really want to do it. All the others I talked to said it should be about $30-$50 so his $125 seemed way too high. Should I turn down $$$ from the neighbors when I will be out there doing mine anyway?


----------



## Longae29

Good to see a Wisconsin thread brought back to life.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I can honestly say I turn a lot of residential down or price high. Just don't seem to have time to mess with small driveways when the commercials are so much more pickier.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

lawnproslawncar;1110160 said:


> I can honestly say I turn a lot of residential down or price high. Just don't seem to have time to mess with small driveways when the commercials are so much more pickier.


Well then what is the complaint about guys on ATV's? They are picking up work that you don't want. So the way I see it, they are not even competing with you really.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Probably not. But its just one more guy that thinks he'll be able to handle commercial work next year cuz he's going to get rich after 6" snow storm with his 1/2 ton pick-em-up. Then the storm of the year comes and he can't handle it


----------



## 450foreman04

No one is talking about getting rich. I asked a question about what is reasonable to charge a neighbor when plow companies don't want the "little" jobs. Seems to me like someone has a chip on their shoulder when it comes to competition. I am happy with my current job and will not be trying to compete commercially with anyone. Also, if I didnt ask what was reasonable someone would complain when I accidentally low-balled the price. So even if we try NOT to screw over people we get beached at.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

Bring it on Mother Nature!


Winter Storm Watch

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
342 PM CST THU NOV 11 2010

...FIRST SIGNIFICANT SNOW OF THE SEASON FOR PARTS OF WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN...

.THE FIRST ROUND OF HEAVY SNOW OF THE SEASON IS POSSIBLE FOR PARTS
OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN FOR SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT. THERE IS
A CHANCE OF MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF SNOW BY LATE SATURDAY
NIGHT...FOR AREA AREAS INCLUDING BALSAM LAKE...RICE LAKE...AND
LADYSMITH...AND OTHER COMMUNITIES ALONG THE HIGHWAY 8 CORRIDOR. A
RAIN AND SNOW MIXTURE IS LIKELY LATER FRIDAY NIGHT...BEFORE
TURNING TO ALL SNOW SATURDAY. A LOW PRESSURE AREA IS FORECAST TO
MOVE FROM MISSOURI FRIDAY NIGHT...INTO CENTRAL WISCONSIN LATE
SATURDAY NIGHT.

THIS IS A STILL A DEVELOPING STORM SYSTEM...THUS THERE MAY BE A
NEED FOR AN EXPANSION OF WINTER WEATHER HEADLINES.

WIZ014>016-120545-
/O.NEW.KMPX.WS.A.0004.101113T1200Z-101114T1200Z/
POLK-BARRON-RUSK-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...AMERY...BALSAM LAKE...RICE LAKE...
BARRON...LADYSMITH
342 PM CST THU NOV 11 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED
A WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING
THROUGH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT.

* TIMING...SIGNIFICANT SNOW BEGINNING SATURDAY AND CONTINUING
THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT.

* MAIN IMPACT...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLY GREATER THAN 6 INCHES.

* OTHER IMPACTS...DIFFICULT TRAVEL CONDITIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

Oh yeah, and this too.


----------



## Pro Lawn Care

Fox Valley WI. here and for those who don't know where that is Appleton, Menasha, Neenah, Oshkosh and surrounding rural areas.

I have seen a few others from arround here and I would like to trade contact info!


----------



## Pro Lawn Care

Just a side note here to people in the fox valley, I have a dist. that will sell you salt 24/7 by phone call ahead ( he lives on site ).


----------



## Advantage

Here it comes!


----------



## Pro Lawn Care

I wish! All I have is rain!!!!!! I want to see the $$$$$$ falling from above! LOL


----------



## jpmurr

IM always looking for snowplowing around the Oregon area sidewalks too
I have all the goodies INSURANCE. [email protected]


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Looks like a possible salting event on wednesday!!!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

There could be a salting even tonight or sunday A.M! Looks like the nort woods is going to get another 5".


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Yea south WI i dont think the temps will drop low enough to freeze. I still have to.....
put 2 plows on, fix 1, put salters on, build our salt bin roof i hope the snow can wait till wed!!!

Also not to sure any guys in SE WI that need bagged salt at a great price let me know i have 54 pallets here thus far and more coming


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I have about 4 or 5 that I got left to sell. I'll be getting some 2200# super sacks of beet treated in too yet. Had great results last year with it.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well it looks like we could see a inch or two over Thanksgiving for this area.

How does everyone feel about snow on a holiday?


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Same old deal always seems to snow on the holidays for me. I dont have to much family here anyways and they do snow 2 so.... only thing i more feel for is the people that work for me that have family get togethers 

We also have bagged salt for $3.78 a bag here 

Also dont take any crap from USM on Walmart bids make a stand


----------



## m-elandscaping

East of Green Bay...hoping for some salting/plowing action wednesday!!


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

U guys will more than likely get a light push or a salting up there. Down in the milwaukee area might be rain might be some light snow  iam crossing my fingers for a salting event.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I think I may, I think I might! FLURRIES in the sky! See I might!

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

I sure hope it snows next week, Sitting on my a$$ is killing me, these bills don't pay themselves...then again 60 to 30 to 40 degrees isn't helping no one.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Hey fellow plowers, if anyone from the Green Bay area is enlisted to the snow care for troops program BOSS is looking to get a hold of you....something about being on TV? I don't know what that'll get ya....maybe FREE advertising!?!? Haha...Nobody wants that though I'm sure!


----------



## Advantage

We had 2-3" on Monday night and many salting trips over the last few days, now 6" is on the way. 
I don't like turkey anyway.


----------



## onsight

Send some south please. :laughing:


----------



## Pro Lawn Care

I saw the white stuff, i did, i did! but now it is raining! :realmad::realmad: Possibly be salting


----------



## blowerman

Please don't snow... We are still pushing dirt.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Blower...Time to but the tract machines away and blow. Geesh. Get with the times! Hehe


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well around here we got a 1/4 in of heavy snow, sleet mix falling now. Off to bed I go...3 a.m comes quick


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Well the parking lots are wet here but 36deg still looks like temp should start to drop fast after 11am. Dont want to be to salt happy but we have some condos that iam sure will be a lil slick and may need to be salted before Thanksgiving company comes around.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all on Plowsite


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Plowed some slush off this morning. Salted a couple hotels so that there will be a nice brine solution on the lot. That's about it for now. Gonna zzzz it up for an hour and see what this sleet is gonna do


----------



## blowerman

Nothing down here, (Milw. area) finish up some family stuff and heading up to the U.P. (Bessemer) for the weekend. Guaranteed snow up in that area.


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Blowerman you dont think that the temp in Milwaukee will change and ice over?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

He probably has enough guys on standby to take care of it. Someday I'll be able to do that I hope


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

I do that 2 but still bothers me but iam not even 20 miles from him and have not to much of a clue who this blowerman guy is no pun intended we are a smaller company in SE WI with no subs and 28 pieces for snow removal


----------



## RTGUTH

West Waukesha area.......

Been plowing for 18 yrs. finally out on my own this year for the first time!!! CRAP!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## Pro Lawn Care

Went up north today (Clintonville) and they have snow and they had enough to plow! I want some snow!!!! I am all ready, well I have to change a motor in 1 plow truck but then we are all ready!!!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Looks like some rain and snow headed towards central monday and tuesday. My hourly shows about a inch....push and salt it is I hope.


----------



## Advantage

Looks like its supposed to start as rain, we could get ice accumulation when these temps drop. Load up the Salt! We've already gone through our first 40 tons, This season is starting great.


----------



## Barrakudaman

*wi - plow members*

Oshkosh/appleton area. Where's the damn snow.


----------



## adrebs57

I currently use accuweather.com and NWS site along with local weather station, any other good weather sites? Maybe one that gives snow accumulations after the fact?
Thanks


----------



## RichG53

I don't think there are to many weather sites that will hang themselves with snow totals...

They have been Burned before....

I use Accu too but it takes until storm is almost on us before they predict any totals..


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Noaa has the area hourly weather graph at the bottom of your local weather page. They post snow totals and update days and hours at a time. I use it to estimate the severity...do not trust it though


----------



## Longae29

TV weather guys around here have blogs where they often post totals for areas around the metro area after snowfalls, that, combined with NOAA, and your own field measurements should give you pretty good data


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Nothing beats the digital camera staring down the old ruler if you do by the inch plowings...


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Channel 7 out of wausau is saying 1-3 maybe more for saturday. Yippie skippie


----------



## adrebs57

that's what i'm hearing in appleton 2-3 inches for Sat


----------



## Pro Lawn Care

I Am going crazy waiting for some snow here in the Fox Valley! I could use the work too! We all could! As far as weather forecasting I use the weather bug app. for my blackberry. It has pretty much everything I could use, hourly forecast, radar, weather alerts and you can set it up for more than 1 city. I also use another app. called “scanner radio” it has real time police scanners and weather also programmable for more than 1 city. I have found this stuff and my good old fashioned weather rock to be fairly dependable. Everyone who services this area can attest to the fact that it might not snow in Oshkosh but could get a few inches as close as Appleton so these things help me do my best to stay on top of things in my service area.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Snow is a good thing! Kinda like rain is a good thing.


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Possible lake effect snow for saturday afternoon 10-20 miles from the lake and 4-5 inches of snow in SE WI


----------



## lawnproslawncar

NWS update:
Hazardous Weather OutlookHAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GREEN BAY WI
412 AM CST THU DEC 2 2010

WIZ005-010>013-018>022-030-031-035>040-045-048>050-073-074-031015-
VILAS-ONEIDA-FOREST-FLORENCE-NORTHERN MARINETTE-LINCOLN-LANGLADE-
MENOMINEE-NORTHERN OCONTO-DOOR-MARATHON-SHAWANO-WOOD-PORTAGE-
WAUPACA-OUTAGAMIE-BROWN-KEWAUNEE-WAUSHARA-WINNEBAGO-CALUMET-
MANITOWOC-SOUTHERN MARINETTE-SOUTHERN OCONTO-
412 AM CST THU DEC 2 2010

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTH CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST
WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

LINGERING LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS AND FLURRIES EARLY THIS MORNING MAY
LEAD TO SCATTERED SLICK SPOTS ON AREA ROADWAYS DURING THE MORNING
COMMUTE.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE LATE FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY
ACROSS MUCH OF CENTRAL AND EAST-CENTRAL WISCONSIN AS LOW PRESSURE
MOVES OVER THE NORTHERN MISSISSIPPI VALLEY. THIS STORM WILL HAVE
POTENTIAL TO CREATE A SIGNIFICANT DISRUPTION TO TRAVEL...ALONG
WITH HAZARDOUS ROADWAYS ESPECIALLY FOR LOCATIONS SOUTHWEST OF A
LINE FROM MARSHFIELD TO OSHKOSH.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...


----------



## dirtmandan2

noaa forecast discussions possible 2.5" southwest area


----------



## just plow it

Channel 26 at 5pm said the next 2-3 weeks does not look good for much snow, Lots of cold but verry little snow. I thought we were supposed to get a lot of snow this season with La Nino conditions. This weather pattern sucks. I sure hope the jet stream changes and have a good January - March at least.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

If they said dry what is on my ten day thursday through sunday. And why the rumors of a possible blizzard?


----------



## RTGUTH

...well, day one with new set-up. Fun, but GIVE ME SOME REAL SNOW TO MOVE!!!!!!


----------



## just plow it

Where did you hear anything about a blizzard? The NWS says the jet stream pattern looks to break up for a more snow like pattern Thursday/Friday. I sure hope NWS is correct and that channel 26 is wrong.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I got a guy that reads up on the weather quite advently. He's usually more accurate than the tv


----------



## Donny O.

we got about 4 inches. did a few things to the truck and thought it was all ready for winter. got a little snow and went to put it in 4wd.....nope service 4wd light at 2:am on a sat. long story short dealer diagnosed it, I found the part elsewhere and fixed it about 3 hours after the snow stopped. bad transfer case encoder motor was the issue..dealer wanted 640 for the part....orileys had it for 179.


----------



## just plow it

Did anyone hear snow amounts for Thursday into Friday yet? I am hoping for at least a plowable event. What about Sunday? I hear there is a possibility of a major snowstorm somewhere in the Midwest, I sure hope it includes the Fox Valley area. It's been a very slow start to the season so far.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Time to get this thread moving again. Sounds like some promisable snowfall for the central area for once. Boss posted a pic from NASA showing snow cover in WI and a few surrounding states on facebook. Stevens Point and East are about the only ones without snow! Unbelievable!!!

If I had to take a guess I think it will remain quiet this Dec. and Jan/Feb could be a sleeper cell waiting to wake up soon!


----------



## blowerman

Looks like a little juice is in the air for tonight. I'm heading out to do some pre-plowing.


----------



## adrebs57

2-4 Thurs I heard, but Sat could be a whopper as the track seems to be changing


----------



## lawnproslawncar

blowerman;1145281 said:


> I'm heading out to do some pre-plowing.


Describe "pre-plowing"???

Maybe a little shut-eye  dreams of you moving snow with the "prono"? Thumbs Up


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Looks like 8-10 coming for point, waupaca, fremont, appleton area. More would be better. Time to cash out boys and girls. This will eliminate some of the children plowers


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

I was wondering what pre plowing meant also but yea looks like more for up in Appleton 16+ inches they just showed 6-9 here in SE wi north of 94


----------



## Jacob Glessing

*B.e.*

I'm from Black Earth, about 20 miles West of downtown Madison.

I don't have any experience in a plow truck, only five years on a sidewalk crew, four of which I was, and currently am a manager.

I'm looking to get into a plow truck one way, or another for Winter of 2011-2012.
Any advice, or input regarding first time plowers in the Madison area would be great.

Jacob.


----------



## Clyde Trucking

anyone know if there are people looking for salt for spreading


----------



## Clyde Trucking

*Plowers need salt?*

Does anyone know if someone needs any salt


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Clyde, I posted on my profile to you. How much delivered to Waupaca?


----------



## Clyde Trucking

i get 65.00 a ton and deliver in 24 ton loads.its about 200 miles from me to u at 2.84 a loaded mile


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Haven't seen a storm like this in a long time it seems. I think we got more than they thought we would!

Been going since 4 a.m saturday morning...24+ is too much


----------



## Jacob Glessing

I manage a sidewalk crew, we were out for 15 hours, and only got two small stores, and two med. condos done. Were going back out at six in the morning to do some more.

I think Madison got 8.9" for the official amount.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I think we had 15+/- on the grond. Haven't heard a official total


----------



## Jacob Glessing

I would have loved to be up north. 8.9 inches, in Madison, I only got 30 hours in for sidewalks, in two days.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

*Walker Mower and Power Broom For Sale*

Got a Walker for Sale, See craigslist ad for details.

http://appleton.craigslist.org/grd/2122622751.html


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well my phone is showing another storm headed our way Tuesday night into Wednesday. Predicting 10+ for central. I'm ready, not happy if I'm not pushing or stacking!


----------



## just plow it

Who do you use for your forecast? The last time you called for the blizzard way before anyone else. I'm a little bit East of you and hope I can get into some of that action. I hear there may be a rain/snow event Friday into Saturday, What do you see for then?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I'll have to look. I use multiple forecasters. They should have called the last one a blizzard as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Snow falling outside the window right now. Maybe a christmas morning push is in store for us??? I know all of u south and west of here will have some work cut out for you


----------



## motoxguy

still wondering where this wintery battlezone that accuweather predicted for the milwaukee area, seeing that we have only recieved around 5 or 6 inches i sure hope it starts to pick up around here


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I think that 10 incher fiddled out for us...maybe rain now  ME....NO LiKE


----------



## Clyde Trucking

*snow in wisconsin*

Hope it snows a bunch that will help move the salt i got


----------



## outlaw66

LaCrosse area, Western 7'6"
I do welding, and liking fixing chevy frames!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

You won't be moving much salt if we get 35 degree days! 

I hope it gets down to 25 soon! Perfect snow making weather.


----------



## sublime68charge

Dodgeville WI, which is 1 hour south west of Madison.

getting ready for the big rain tomorrow which for me means
just surfin through plowsite LOL


----------



## lawnproslawncar

This weather is not pretty. Fog, mist, and temps ready to drop. Good thing I'm in the salting business. Hope everyones new year gets rung in safe! Carefull out there guys...gonna be crazies out there tonight.


----------



## Punanata

Burlington, Wisconsin

Need any help I can run up to Milwaukee. I only have about 6 jobs and most are small.


----------



## 450foreman04

Hey All,

I closed on a duplex last Fri (Jan31). The previous owner decided not to plow the property for the last month or so before got it. The tenants continued to drive on the driveway and pack down the snow. Also, there is a mound at the end of the driveway from when the plow came through. It has since rained and turned everything to ice. The driveway ranges from 2" thick to 6" thick.

Since I got the place last Fri I have put salt down, let it sit a couple days, spent 2 hours chipping ice, re-salted, let it sit, and spent another hour chipping ice. I am only about half way clear of all the ice. I have been applying the salt THICK (total of 150 pounds). I want to get it cleared up to prevent slipping and to make it easier to take care of snow. I have a plow on my atv but with giant ice ruts am not going to be able to use it to clear snow.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there anything in particular you use that may help (something I can pickup at Walmart, Farm & Fleet, or Menards)?


----------



## Punanata

Where are you located in Wisconsin


----------



## 450foreman04

North of Eau Claire... Rice Lake


----------



## jomama45

Look for a product like "Peladow", straight calcium chloride with no other BS filler. At these temps, it should be the best bang for the buck. I would suggest using more of it along the edges if you can, to try to draw it under the ice. Applying from the top is going to take ALOT, but if you can get any kind of brine going underneath the ice, it will be much easier.

BTW, congrats on the purchase. :salute:


----------



## Punanata

two sugestions, one use Ice melter, not salt if the temps are lowere that 15 degrees and two mabey rent a bobcat so you can cut piles down with out harming you smaller equipment. Other wise you will just have to wait it out till it can melt. Another thing you can do to prevent slipping is put down some gravel on top.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Lots of salt or a skid-loader with a tooth bucket might get it too.


----------



## m-elandscaping

Hey guys from wisconsin

I have a trailer for sale

Located in Kewaunee, east of green bay.

Its a 1994 CZ engineering 20ft with 5ft dovetail. Has tandem axles with dual wheels(could use two tires). Floor and brakes in great shape. Flip down ramps. If serious can send pictures. Looking for 2800.00 Call me 920-255-1616


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

everyone else enjoying not plowing...i have only gone out 3 times this year  no salt accounts this year either


----------



## cretebaby

TwoBrosLawn;1187002 said:


> everyone else enjoying not plowing...i have only gone out 3 times this year  no salt accounts this year either


Do you normally do a lot of plowing in HI? :laughing:


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

Ohh yea I do a million a year...your always quick to make a dumb remark. Obviously I don't live in HI if I'm posting in the WI thread


----------



## cretebaby

TwoBrosLawn;1187071 said:


> Ohh yea I do a million a year...your always quick to make a dumb remark. Obviously I don't live in HI if I'm posting in the WI thread


Ya I really thought you where in HI. Try finding a sense of humor ****** bag.

Hey Jo another fine example. :realmad:


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1187363 said:


> Ya I really thought you where in HI. Try finding a sense of humor ****** bag.
> 
> Hey Jo another fine example. :realmad:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

cretebaby;1187363 said:


> Ya I really thought you where in HI. Try finding a sense of humor ****** bag.
> 
> Hey Jo another fine example. :realmad:


Wow....People in Wisconsin are Kinda Mean......


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Where is our measurable snow we were supposed to see this morning in SE WI????


----------



## Clyde Trucking

*Salt supply short?*

This snow should help move some salt.I got some if anyone needs it.608-574-7691


----------



## ctbman

Milwaukee southside here, have 6 trucks running and 4 snowblowing crews if anyone needs help always willing. truck in delifeild area menomonee falls area and airport area. 
Allan or Tim


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Everyone weather the snow last night safely?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

This last storm was great. two easy pushes during the day and a final run through at 2 a.m.

on a side note I've had brake issues with the powerstroke and pcm problems (i think) with the chev.


----------



## Schuley

Big storm comming! You guys ready? I have a skid with a blower available if anyone needs help. After I'm done with my own of course... pm me if you want


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Iam ready for it but its not started yet tuesday or Wed I will prolly feel tired and not so ready anymore!!


----------



## Donny O.

Not sure I'm ready. my full time job has me working 10-12 hours a day 7 days a week with 2 hour round trip...hard to make time for plowing....


----------



## Schuley

Wow... why would you even plow if they make you work those hours?


----------



## Donny O.

Plow jobs I had before getting this job. also didn't plan on working 70+ hours a week but duty calls so here we are for a few weeks.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Here's the next storm system for sunday everyone. I'm loving where the biggest totals are falling!

Enjoy:


----------



## cretebaby

lawnproslawncar;1245443 said:


> Here's the next storm system for sunday everyone. I'm loving where the biggest totals are falling!
> 
> Enjoy:


North of you?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

That's funny, he updated his site right after I linked the picture.


Looks like we'll still get a push out of it. Ohhh well.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Sunday: Snow before noon, then snow, possibly mixed with sleet. Areas of blowing snow after noon. High near 32. East wind 5 to 8 mph increasing to between 17 and 20 mph. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of around 7 inches.Sunday Night: Snow showers before 6pm, then snow and areas of blowing snow before 3am, then areas of blowing snow and scattered snow after 3am. Low around 17. Northeast wind between 20 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around 4 inches.Washington's Birthday: A chance of snow showers before 6am, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow before noon, then a chance of flurries after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 23. Northeast wind between 11 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## Advantage

Anyone else getting the itch?


----------



## sublime68charge

nope not yet. I still have wood to cut and haul for the winter and plenty of Work to get done before the snow fly's though I would welcome the fall with cooler temps and football


----------



## jpmurr

*snow removal 9' 2" Boss*

I have a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 With a 9' 2" Boss v Plow. Ready to go 
With all insurance Willing to help out .
Oregon Wi


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

JP i have jobs still coming in in the madison area where about are you?


----------



## jpmurr

*Snow Removal*

I can help .I have a 2003 Dodge Ram with a Boss 9' 2" V plow 
all ready to go when its time . I also have all the insursnce 
Oregon Wi , Willing to travel


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

waiting on a couple signatures, but its looking like im gonna need a shoveler or two this year...


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

NW milwaukee area


----------



## WI Pete

Hi. I am looking to either contract or refer out a few residential snow removal accounts in a northern suburb of Milwaukee all within a half block of each other. Please let me know if you are interested at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## russ911us

Walworth , Kenosha, Racine counties in wis. here 6 trucks ready for work. thanks russ


----------



## AndersonCS

Looks like central WI is gonna get some snow. 5" in our area but I don't think it will stick to anything for long.


----------



## wewille

How much snow did you guys get north of madison? Nothing really in Oregon...


----------



## AndersonCS

We ended up with about 8". Messy stuff to plow.


----------



## 903ntate

New the site. Plainfield. 20 miles south of Stevens point.


----------



## AndersonCS

Welcome Nate. I'm just north of you. Quite the storm we had last week wouldn't you say?

How much plowing do u do?


----------



## 903ntate

Yeah. I got caught with my pants down so tchado speak. Needless to say I got my stuff together over the weekend. I have a few commercial accounts and a handfull of residential. This is only my second year so I am hoping to grow. Where abouts ya at Anderson.

Chad


----------



## AndersonCS

903ntate;1347066 said:


> Yeah. I got caught with my pants down so tchado speak. Needless to say I got my stuff together over the weekend. I have a few commercial accounts and a handfull of residential. This is only my second year so I am hoping to grow. Where abouts ya at Anderson.
> 
> Chad


We're out of Waupaca, we cover Waupaca, Iola, Scandinavia, Weyauwega, Manawa, Amherst, Point, and Plover area's. Mainly commercial accounts but looking to cover more residential in the future. Usually I let the subs profit from residential work through their own business. It has always work so I don't try reinventing the wheel, I raised enough trouble bringing the first pull plow and liquid de-icing unit into Waupaca. That's enough for now.


----------



## russ911us

Walworth . Kenosha , Racine counties in wis.


----------



## 903ntate

Any guesses on how many plowable storms this year. I am guessing 15.


----------



## AndersonCS

I'll go higher and say 34 events, including saltings

But we got a few 1/2" triggers on some accounts.


----------



## adrebs57

*ebling*

Hey anderson, 
Noticed you have the ebling plow on your listing. How much time savings has this saved you so far? How does it handle the heavy wet snow we tend to get in recent memory
We're in appleton
Al


----------



## AndersonCS

adrebs57;1356128 said:


> Hey anderson,
> Noticed you have the ebling plow on your listing. How much time savings has this saved you so far? How does it handle the heavy wet snow we tend to get in recent memory
> We're in appleton
> Al


It hasn't saved me anytime yet. It was just installed on Monday. I'll be starting a thread soon with updates.


----------



## Italiano67

Reviving an ancient thread. Green Bay plower here.


----------



## Nero

River Hills Milwaukee here.
Put the plows on yesterday just to change fluids and test drive. Ready to rock and roll. Now I'm waiting for a better forecast then they're predicting. LOL.. a bunch of small snowstorms would be GTEAT!


----------



## maxwellp

I hope we do better than last year. 56 F today 62 Yesterday Long range does not look good.............


----------



## Italiano67

The local weather guru predicts 37-47 inches this year. He is pretty accurate most years. I have a feeling it will be a touch better than last year but not great. Probably a lot of warm stretches. I am betting the trails will remain shut here as they did last year.


----------

